# Meet Barney My Grandson's Pet Rabbit



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

I got a phone call from my daughter at the weekend asking if I would go with them for a pet bunny for my grandson.

I don't know much about keeping rabbits, so any advice would be appreciated.

I have put pictures of Barney, the hutch, and a couple of novelty edibles I have bought to put in the main run once its complete, which should be this weekend. Hubby and son in law are making the run. :thumbsup:


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Thats a really nice hut..:thumbsup: just have fun with your bun!...:laugh:
plenty Hay & water & food .. all the best xxx


----------



## ouisie (Apr 13, 2009)

I have that hutch!

Are you attaching the run to it? The run that 'fits' the hutch is about £50 online!


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

ouisie said:


> I have that hutch!
> 
> Are you attaching the run to it? The run that 'fits' the hutch is about £50 online!


I'll take a look at the run online, but the runs I've seen aren't adequate, they don't allow the bunny to stand up, we want to attach the run to the side of the hutch.

The hutch will be moved onto the lawn where there will be plenty of space for him. We were advised not to put him straight onto grass but to let him get use to vegetation first.

Our initial thoughts were to fence a large piece of garden for him but there are too many cats and foxes around.

Thank you for the information about the run I really appreciate it, I'm going to take a look. 

Sue


----------



## purrlover (Mar 27, 2009)

great hutch .. barney looks very well settled!! love the edibles , hes very lucky rabbit ..hope you and your grandson have many happy years ahead


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Oh Barney is so sweet and sounds like he has a good home!

Where did he come from? Do you know if he has been vaccinated? What are they feeding him?


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

kellyrich said:


> Oh Barney is so sweet and sounds like he has a good home!
> 
> Where did he come from? Do you know if he has been vaccinated? What are they feeding him?


Well I didn't have much choice where to get him from which was a pet shop on Saturday, they didn't listen to me that a Dutch rabbit from a rescue would be ideal as they are usually neutered and their temperament has bee assessed. Hey ho kids even married ones.

I'm taking him to the vets tomorrow, for a check over and whatever he needs by way of vaccinations etc..

I'm glad you mentioned food. We were advised to get the colourful no malasis flakes, and introducing him to vegetables, which we are doing.

He isn't a particular breed he's a cross, to be fair he is a little cutie, I just hope his temperament remains stable as he grows/matures.

I will post more photos of the run they are building for him. He will still have access to the house and freedom of the garden when they are able to supervise him.

Thank you everyone for your lovely comments help and suggestions, I really appreciate it. I feel its important to understand a pets needs, unfortunately I know very little about rabbits.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Shame you got him from a petshop  I hate them with a passion.

Food wise pellets is the best, no colourings and it stops selective feeding. Only a handful a day is needed, its just a supplement, 90% should be hay. As for vacc, myxi needs to be done 6 monthly, vhd annually. Also buns that live outdoors especially like to have a companion, rabbits are social animals and dont like living alone.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

crofty said:


> Shame you got him from a petshop  I hate them with a passion.
> 
> Food wise pellets is the best, no colourings and it stops selective feeding. Only a handful a day is needed, its just a supplement, 90% should be hay. As for vacc, myxi needs to be done 6 monthly, vhd annually. Also buns that live outdoors especially like to have a companion, rabbits are social animals and dont like living alone.


I'm with you regarding pet shops, I would have preferred to go to someone who breeds rabbits or a rescue, anyway not to worry.

We did every wrong, we bought Barney, food, hay, bowls etc., but no hutch at that point. The one I wanted was Willow Palace from [email protected] they didn't have one in stock :yikes: we travelled all round Leeds and finally managed to get one. :laugh:

Would it be okay to feed him pellets he's only very young. I didn't realise they eat 90% hay, I have bought a hay rack but I honestly thought that was for vegetables.

My daughter and son in law have already mentioned about getting another rabbit  I doubt Barney will get lonely my grandson is only 2 so my daughter is a full time housewife and mum, but watch this space because I don't think it will be long before they get another rabbit.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

sskmick said:


> I'm with you regarding pet shops, I would have preferred to go to someone who breeds rabbits or a rescue, anyway not to worry.
> 
> We did every wrong, we bought Barney, food, hay, bowls etc., but no hutch at that point. The one I wanted was Willow Palace from [email protected] they didn't have one in stock :yikes: we travelled all round Leeds and finally managed to get one. :laugh:
> 
> ...


Oh yes he can have pellets now, i feed mine burgess excell and find they love it, but like i said its only a supplement and its very important they have lots of hay, i bed mine on hay too and put the better hay in the hay rack, its very important for their digestion and to keep their teeth healthy.

I think a companion of his own kind is a good idea still, just becareful with your grandson, its normally not advised to have a rabbit as a pet for young children because they are usually not very cuddly, dont like loud noises and children seemed to get bored after a little while and forget them. However i had rabbits as a young child and i do think they teach children alot in how to handle animals carefully and that you cant cuddle them all. It sounds like your whole family will look after him well anyway, my first rabbit lived until they were 9 and 10 years old.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

crofty said:


> Oh yes he can have pellets now, i feed mine burgess excell and find they love it, but like i said its only a supplement and its very important they have lots of hay, i bed mine on hay too and put the better hay in the hay rack, its very important for their digestion and to keep their teeth healthy.
> 
> I think a companion of his own kind is a good idea still, just becareful with your grandson, its normally not advised to have a rabbit as a pet for young children because they are usually not very cuddly, dont like loud noises and children seemed to get bored after a little while and forget them. However i had rabbits as a young child and i do think they teach children alot in how to handle animals carefully and that you cant cuddle them all. It sounds like your whole family will look after him well anyway, my first rabbit lived until they were 9 and 10 years old.


Wow they can live that long, I'm learning such a lot cheers.

It was my daughter who really wanted a rabbit, our grandson was the excuse for getting him, plus granny buys whatever our grandson wants. Their not daft. 

Barney is a family pet, even hubby and me are involved, at the end of the day we want the best for him, to give him as good a life as possible. If I thought the novelty was wearing off, I would step in and have him here with us.

Interesting point about the hay, we bought something called hay food, we were told they could eat it ,and have used it for his bed, is this wrong.

I've got to go now to take him to the vets. I'll catch up later.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

sskmick said:


> Wow they can live that long, I'm learning such a lot cheers.
> 
> It was my daughter who really wanted a rabbit, our grandson was the excuse for getting him, plus granny buys whatever our grandson wants. Their not daft.
> 
> ...


Well it sounds like he will have a lovely life 

Hay food... hmmm never heard of that but no, i like hay as bedding as they will nibble at that too, more hay the better, im lucky and have horses at my parents so keep a bale in the garage and use that as bedding. I do buy timothy hay with herbs as a treat and herbs from the natural range at pets at home to sprinkle on the hay to encourage them to eat it.

Buns also re-cycle poo... not sure if you know this or not, but they eat the wet poo normally as they do it and the pellets are the re-cycled poo its an important part of their diet too if you give them too many pellets you will find they stop eating it all.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

now you tell me, I hope I don't catch him in the act, I would be sick.

The run is complete, it may not be pretty but its practical, you should see Barney lap it. I've never seen an animal run so fast. We took Duke our SBT with us, Barney was in the run but chose to come nose to nose with Duke, within no time they were best of friends Barney didn't half tease Duke, it was so funny.

I will upload pictures as soon as I can.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

These are a few photos taken a few months ago. As you can see my 3 year old grandson loves Barney who is now a year old.

















Unfortunately things have gone pear shaped and we have had stepped in to take over Barney's care. Basically the novelty wore off after a few months, and I wa encouraging them to look after Barney properly, cleaning, feeding, clean fresh water etc.. It did get to a point where these things had already been done when I arrived so I backed off.

Anyway Barney is with us now and doing well.

























Sue


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Aw bless him, glad you were able to take over caring for Barney! I took on Alan from a family who bought him for their 2 yr old and they were bored of him after just 6 months!


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

he looks very happy free ranging! there is so much to learn about rabbits its never ending, I am so glad you are looking after him and taking responsibility. 

I would get him neutered and speak to a local rescue about getting him a spayed girl friend. Seeing 2 rabbits snuggling into each other is the sweetest thing


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

AmyCruick said:


> Aw bless him, glad you were able to take over caring for Barney! I took on Alan from a family who bought him for their 2 yr old and they were bored of him after just 6 months!


Our daughter (my step daughter) got bored a lot quicker than that. My hubby (her dad) is very disappointed and annoyed with her. I am shocked I will be honest.

I always said I would take over his care if the need arose, I'm still kicking myself because I didn't realise the extent of Barney's neglect until we picked his hutch up on Saturday. I could have wept, I couldn't speak but I didn't want to cause waves so I smiled and just answered with words of one syllable.

Seriously I thought the only thing we could do was take it straight to the tip, and as we were going to Pets @ Home pick up a new hutch for him. The hutch I bought him a few weeks ago was only meant as a temporary hutch while they were on holidays.

Anyway hubby convinced me we could clean it up and everything will be okay. It took all Saturday afternoon, a wallpaper stripper and a wire scourer, soapy water and pet disinfectant.

Hubby has started to build an extension to Barney's hutch to give him added space.



emzybabe said:


> he looks very happy free ranging! there is so much to learn about rabbits its never ending, I am so glad you are looking after him and taking responsibility.
> 
> I would get him neutered and speak to a local rescue about getting him a spayed girl friend. Seeing 2 rabbits snuggling into each other is the sweetest thing


I am making a point of learning about rabbits, he is a lovely cheeky little chappy. :lol:

We have a secure garden so I allow him out on the lawn early morning and evening to stretch his legs.

Nice idea about getting another rabbit, but that isn't going to happen. Hubby is fuming about the whole thing. He keeps saying no more pets and poor lad he no sooner says it than another little pet arrives. :lol:

Hubby kicked off that we now have two hutches (referring to space) he said what are you going to do with that one? I said put it behind the greenhouse, I can get some guinea pigs later. :eek6::lol::lol: - he wasn't amused. :frown:

The main thing is Barney will be well looked after here and our grandson can still see him and interact with him whenever he wants to. :thumbup:


----------

